# Favorite Camo Patterns



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just for the sake of discussion-

What is everyone's favorite camo patterns? What type of terrain do you generally hunt? Do you use one pattern for all around use, or do you have several for different applications?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer Predator because it breaks up your outline as good as anything else on the market. I have both green and brown for use in a variety of seasons and terrain. I also like Sticks and Limbs camo, but I haven't bought any of it yet.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I use mostly Natural Gear camo..I do have some mossy oak..hunt mostly in the higher elevations (7500-8500 ft) in the mountains around pines and quaking aspen.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a lot of differnet camo patterns. Most are gimmicks to sale more clothes. 


Here are my favorites for what it's worth:

1. Natural Gear brown for most situations.

2. faded brown Carhart, a very close 2nd.

3. Natural Gear Snow for winter


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Kings mountain shadow. I had two guys walk right past me 10 yards away while I layed down in a wide open area. Works great in high alpine. I also like Secusion 3D in dark pines.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have all differnt kinds of Camo. I am kind of addicted to camo. My favorite has to be Kings Mountain shadow and the desert shadow. I don't really think it matters though. I have scouted in jeans and a tshirt and snuck up on animals


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Natty Gear and Cabela's Outfitter Camo for most of my hunting. I prefer a more open pattern. I do have some Mossy Oak and Realtree camos for turkey, waterfowl, archery, etc.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Kings- all patterns.

Military digi.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

MO shadow grass and natural gear are my favorites. I like Realtree AP, but haven't bought any yet. I have lots of old realtree and MO and predator that I wear. Camo just gets more and more realistic every year. 

On a side note, I have done well to wear just solid colors or plaid in subdued colors. It isn't all up to the camo to kept you hidden. :wink:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Natural Gear Camo cant beat it.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a ton of patterns as well, but use advantage max 1 the most. It works well in the high alpine basins against grass as well as down among the sage brush and oak in the early season. I like realtree hardwoods brown if I am hunting after the leaves fall and before the snow. Then again, a lot of the time, I just wear whatever happens to be the cleanest in the pile :wink:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

For waterfowl I use Realtree MAX-4 HD, I havent big game hunted at all but for coyotes I use Advantage MAX-1 HD. I would really like a ghillie suit so I can be invisible 8)


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I just wanted a good long sleeved shirt of a cotton poly blend so it would be wash and wear and last a while. For many years it was hard to find such a thing. Then all of a sudden it is available in a number of woodsy camo patterns. I don't care so much about the pattern, as the fit, material, and style of the shirt. 

I have one called Ghost, that is excellent in the autumn;
One called Mossy Oak that is good anytime, except for snowy days. 

I really like these woodsy camo patterns for every day use.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

For me, the purpose of wearing camo is to 'blend in' and be harder to see by the animals I am hunting. That means wearing patterns that break up my outline, which means Predator and ASAT are the best choices. Turkey hunting is an exception, since they can see colors. ALL the eastern patterns, like Mossy Oak, Real Tree, and Moth Wing are poor choices for hunting out west, unless you hunt in a tree stand in similar 'terrain'. Natural Gear is good unless you get into dark timber. I can hunt in any terrain in Predator and/or ASAT and be able to 'blend in' every time. Like I said, for me it is about blending in, and this means breaking up my outline, not how fashionable the pattern may be deemed at Cabela's.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I dont feel that the pattern is all that inportant, I use to work for a local camo company, and we did some field testing and comparisons, and with all the doctoring that goes into the pictures, and what I saw in the field, I would say that any camo will work if its close to the enviroment you hunt in. If you hunt sage brush, then get desert camo, it you hunt dark pines, the get something bark looking or dark. Animals pick up more on sents and movements, more than they use there poor vision


----------

